# Overheating problem?



## Fixet (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello, my first message to this board  

First, my computer's specs:

Asus A8N-E
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+
Saphhire Ati Radeon X1900XT 512 Mb (using Omegadrivers based cat 6.2)
Nexus NX-5000 500W
Samsung 200Gb Sata2
2Gb Kingston DDR 400
Nokia 447Xav 17"
2*120mm fans inside the case

I first started to have problems while playing BF2; the machine shutted down during gaming and there came a message to monitor saying "please check the signal cable". I booted the machine on without checking the cables and all worked well, the cables should be OK. I've played FEAR with maximum graphics settings and have had no problems with it. 3Dmark06 goes through without problems. I used to have Ati Overdrive ON, when the problems came. Then I turned it OFF and played BF2, and it didn't crash during that day. Overheat problem?

I tried to overclock my gfx card using Atitool. Fan setting was set to work "65%" all the time. The core test goes to somewhere 590-600 at best cases and then the computer crashes, the computer itself doesn't shut down completely like it did with BF2, but the message "please check signal cable" came to monitor. I also had some yellow artifact problem during Atitool test; when it first happened the core clock was somewhere 580+. I tried the test after I booted machine and the artifact problem came again after about 20-30 seconds right away after the test started. Now I managed to get that 590-600 without yellow arfifact to core which I wrote above. Haven't tried memory test yet.

So the question is: this problem is apparently due to overheating? My gfx card was about 65C when the system crashed, to me it should be quite safe temperature with this type of card, or is it? Comp. temp. 34C, MB. temp. 40C and power/AUX temp 26C. at this moment while writing this message. With overdrive OFF, I know this card runs slower in games than it really should, so I would like to overclock it manually, Atitools seems to be good program for the job. Please post your thoughts and comments and advices to me


----------



## Fixet (Mar 26, 2006)

I tried to run the core test using fan speed "100%". The clock reached about 565 and then there came yellow artifact to the cube screen. Couple of seconds later, the monitor shuts down but the computer stays on. GPU temperature was about 56C when the crash happened. Atitool didn't find any errors before the crash happened. I'm starting to think that the heat isn't the problem...I wonder if the GFX card is somewhat broken or could it be with my PSU?


----------



## Addicus1337 (Mar 27, 2006)

hey, for my fix i just overclocked through the problem and it ran it decently, though at some points it still freezes up.  I really didnt fix my problem, im relying on a new ATI tool update or cat update to do it, untill then ill just take what i can get, being temperory crashes and freezes every hour or so of gaming for an overclock, oh well, sry i couldent help


----------



## Fixet (Mar 27, 2006)

I was told that in order to overclock my fgx card, I would have to raise my voltage settings, since those 2D voltage settings won't do the job when using the card at higher speeds. Atleast they didn't mention any downside or issues I would have to take into consideration when raising those voltages. I was given specific new voltage values I should try. At this moment, I can't overclock my card even to those normal frequencies 626/775 this card should handle so this is kinda odd. Hopefully those new voltage settings will do the job, I can report later today how it all went.


----------



## Fixet (Mar 27, 2006)

Raising the volts did it. I can run my card at stock speeds 625/725 without problem, in
3dmark06 atleast, got 5710 points. When I tried to overclock the core using Atitool, the reading stopped at 666 and couple of seconds later, monitor shutted down. Number of the devil, right?  When I tried to test max mem using 625 core, artifacts came to the screen, and there was a box reading something like "send report" and I'm not sure if one word was "bug". Could be that there voltage settings were'nt configured probably right back then, or maybe it's due to those omegadrivers i'm using. Anyway, I'm quite sure those stock speeds will work properly in games also, i'll test BF2 and FEAR later today to see.


----------



## Addicus1337 (Mar 27, 2006)

what were your new voltages? ill try that to fix my problem. although my card is a powercolor and not a saphire card, i dont think it should mater too much right?


----------



## Fixet (Mar 27, 2006)

My new voltage settings are:

VGPU: 1.4V
MVDDC: 2.086V (default)
MVDDQ: 2.086V (default)
VDDCI: 1.5V 

Although I tested BF2 with these settings, it still crashed (computer went down). I made couple of tweaks now and will test it again, I got a feeling it has to be somewhere else than the voltage settings since Atitool and 3Dmark06 work quite well. Who knows.


----------



## Addicus1337 (Mar 27, 2006)

does everyone think it would be beneficial for me to change my voltages fixet is running?  

Heres my setup:

DFI RDX200 12-23-05 Bios
AMD x2 3800 (OC 2.4 ghz 1.36v)
OCZ Platinum 2x1G (220mhz 2.5-2-3-5 2.80v)
Aspire ATX 520w power supply
Ati powercolor x1900xt
2x74g Seagate Raid 0 on SB chipset
Onboard sound
Windows XP pro SP2

Thanks


----------



## trog100 (Mar 28, 2006)

it could be your power supply.. the x1900s draw lots of current.. noticably more than any other card..

trog


----------



## Fixet (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a simple question. Is it a better idea to make Atitool to lower the voltages of my GFX card to stock readings every time I exit the game than using increased voltages all the time? I noticed that If i'm at the desktop, my GPU runs about 5-6C more when using 3D voltage settings than using 2D voltage settings. And when I'm at desktop/surfing the net, I don't see any point keeping those increased voltages all the time, or what do you think?


----------



## trog100 (Mar 28, 2006)

no point in cooking it in windows if u dont have to is what i think..

trog


----------



## Addicus1337 (Mar 28, 2006)

does anyone know if i should set my card to those voltages or not?


----------



## Fixet (Mar 28, 2006)

Addicus, like I said, raising the voltages helped me. I did it, because it seemed to be the most logical reason as to why I couldn't run the card even at it's stock speeds, it just needed more "juice" if ya know what I mean  I can only say that if you wan't to try those settings, do it at your own risk. Many people have already suggested you to raise those settings, maybe you should just give it a shot?


----------



## Fixet (Apr 1, 2006)

It seems that I haven't gotten rid of the problem where the computer shuts itself down. Like I said previously, I'm able to play with x1900xt with 625/725 when using raised voltage settings mentioned in a message a bit above. The problem happens about once a day when I'm playing. Now the WHOLE computer shuts down. Since my heat/cooling and such should be Ok, I assume that the PSU is causing this trouble. My PSU is Nexus NX-5000 (500W). Could somebody recommend me a good reliable PSU? I want it to work with no problems with my system, please check my specs. at my first message in this thread.


----------



## Addicus1337 (Apr 2, 2006)

Im looking to get a new PSU also since this happends to me about once a week as well:  heres my system

DFI RDX200 12-23-05 Bios
AMD x2 3800 (OC 2.4 ghz 1.36v)
OCZ Platinum 2x1G (220mhz 2.5-2-3-5 2.80v)
Aspire ATX 520w power supply
Ati powercolor x1900xt
2x74g Seagate Raid 0 on SB chipset
Onboard sound
Windows XP pro SP2

Any recomendations on a new, not too expensive, reliable PSU?


----------

